# When were GFCI Kitchen/outside/bath required?



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

May have depended upon what code edition was enforced at the time the house was built. May not have been the most recent at the time.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Iirc, our resident nec history buff, 480, has a matrix .....~CS~


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

chicken steve said:


> Iirc, our resident nec history buff, 480, has a matrix .....~CS~


He's on sabbatical though.:whistling2:


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

i miss the grump. PMd but no answer


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

bantar1000 said:


> I did an inspection for someone on a house built in 1988. There are no GFI protected receptacles in the kitchen, or on the outside receptacles. The bathroom has a GFI receptacle but is broken.
> 
> I wrote a letter explaining the requirement of protection and the listing agent sent the buyer's agent a message telling them that GFI protection wasn't a requirement in 1988 therefore they wouldn't be doing any work to the house. I'm not heartbroken that they're not doing the work. But I am pretty sure it was required.
> 
> I don't have an older code book but thought even in 1984 the requirement for protection on outside receptacles existed, and all receptacles within 6' of the kitchen sink had to be protected. When were GFCIs required? THANKS SO MUCH! -John


John.,,

If my memeory serve me right it was started enforced in 1984 but it was only required in bathroom and basement but not mention about kitchen that time unless it was written in local addmentant.,,

However your state NC should be lagging that time so I belive NC did adpot the 84 code in either 88 or 92 but one of our member do know the NC codes so let me shoot the message to him to confirm it due he in that state very long time.,,,


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

papaotis said:


> i miss the grump. PMd but no answer


He doesn't like you. He swore me to secrecy to never tell. Oh ****. :whistling2:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Gfci requirements in kitchens was in 1987


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Gfci requirements in kitchens was in 1987


Here is a good pdf on Gfci requirements

View attachment _GFCI_requirement_page-2011.pdf


Here is one for afci

View attachment _AFCI_requirement_page-2011.pdf


----------



## freefreeqaz (May 12, 2016)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Here is a good pdf on Gfci requirements
> 
> View attachment 86105
> 
> ...


why cant i see your attachment ?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

freefreeqaz said:


> why cant i see your attachment ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Probably because you are using tapatalk, IDK... try it on a desktop or pad


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

In 1978: 

Right out of the book. 

GFCI's where required in "Fountains" 680-41, "Bathrooms", "Construction Sites", "Garages" 210-8, "Marinas and Boatyards" 555-3, "Mobile Homes" 550-6(b), 550-23(c) "outdoor of dwelling units" 210-8, "Patient Care Areas" 517-90(b), 517-92, "Pools" 680-6, 680-5, "Recreational Vehicles" 551-7(c) and (e), 551-42, "Storable Pools" 680-31, "Health Care Facilities" 517-13

I don't have any books before 1978.


----------



## freefreeqaz (May 12, 2016)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Probably because you are using tapatalk, IDK... try it on a desktop or pad


Thanks [emoji144] 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Dennis is right. GFCI's were first required in kitchens in 1987. "Kitchens" 210-8(a)(5)


----------



## tersus (Jul 3, 2012)

1971 Swimming Pool Lights​ 1971 Receptacles within 15 feet of interior walls of pools​ 1973 Outdoors (Residential)​ 1974 Construction Sites​ 1975 Fountain Equipment​ 1975 Bathrooms​ 1978 Garages​ 1981 Spas​ 1984 Replacement of non-grounded receptacles​ 1987 Hydro Massage Tubs​ 1987 Kitchen Counter Receptacles within 6 ft of sink​ 1987 Unfinished Basements​ 1990 Crawl Spaces​ 1990 Walk thru Sensor Installed​ 1993 Wet Bars​ 1996 Unfinished Accessory Buildings Accessible from Grade​ 1996 All Kitchen Counter Receptacles​ 2005 Laundry and Utility Sinks


----------



## nbb (Jul 12, 2014)

freefreeqaz said:


> why cant i see your attachment ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Tapatalk is garbage. I use it too, but always keep in mind it's limitations. In big threads with lots of pictures, it just refuses to load them. Have also had login problems, as well as avatar loading problems, and it cannot handle anything besides pictures. Links, PDFs are a no go, even pictures can be spotty in my experience.

My grandma's trailer in Florida, built in '86, has GFCI in the bathroom, and it still works.


----------



## bantar1000 (Jul 7, 2016)

Thanks so much for the help guys!


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f5/free-nec-online-access-156617/

free access to any year NEC


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

papaotis said:


> i miss the grump. PMd but no answer


I messaged him as well with the same results.


----------



## David A Engelhart (Sep 24, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Here is a good pdf on Gfci requirements
> 
> View attachment 86105
> 
> ...


I have an updated 2014 version, but can not figure out how to upload it


----------

